# Terraclean - Remember this?



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi Folks, As the heading asks, remember this?

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=265057&highlight=terraclean

Well, after many discussions and research we took the plunge and have recently expanded and have become the Terraclean agent for our area.
So far, we have carried out a Terraclean service on a jag XF 30ltr Diesel and a Mondeo 2.0ltr petrol. Both parties contacted me upon their arrival home commenting they noticed an immediate improvement.
The Jag carries out the same route every morning and has noticed a 7mpg improvement according to his on board computer. he also commented on how more responsive the vehicle is, with less throttle being required.
We are awaiting more information on the Mondeo.

If you are interested in learning more, take a look at the web site or this link which gives an indepth technical explanation of Terraclean.:thumb:






All the best


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

Sounds good but i'am still a bit unsure about older cars as i always understood once the carbon deposits build up on the valves etc that they create there own seal and once taken away thats when you have a problem with oil consumption. 

Does it have a limit to the year of the car?


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Interesting stuff this. Wonder if it will help free up sticky turbo vanes?


----------



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> Sounds good but i'am still a bit unsure about older cars as i always understood once the carbon deposits build up on the valves etc that they create there own seal and once taken away thats when you have a problem with oil consumption.
> 
> Does it have a limit to the year of the car?


Basically, as long as it has a fuel injection system as opposed to a carb due to pressure you are ok.
With regards to the oil consumption. simple answer, no. 
Through the endless tests carried out by Terraclean, with the spark plug removed, cameras have been used to inspect the valves before and after the clean has taken place to positive results.
The original bottle in the tank products also faced these same questions and they are now selling.

When you read how this came about, it is quite incredible as it was by accident.

Hope this helps:thumb:


----------



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

nick.s said:


> Interesting stuff this. Wonder if it will help free up sticky turbo vanes?


Yes, where ever fuel is then the Terraclean system will help. 
It is not promoted as an EGR or turbo cleaner, although it has been found, great results are being collected from these areas. :thumb:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

kasman said:


> Yes, where ever fuel is then the Terraclean system will help.
> It is not promoted as an EGR or turbo cleaner, although it has been found, great results are being collected from these areas. :thumb:


So it won't clean the turbo vanes as there's no fuel there only exhaust fumes, it may prolong the life span of some clean/new vanes due to a cleaner burn but wouldn't clean them afaik.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

I'd consider it but I doubt somewhere local will ever open.


----------



## Mindis (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi, 
You are quite local to me. I would be interested in terraclean my Mazda 6 2.2 diesel engine. Could you pm me prices ?


----------



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

bigmc said:


> So it won't clean the turbo vanes as there's no fuel there only exhaust fumes, it may prolong the life span of some clean/new vanes due to a cleaner burn but wouldn't clean them afaik.


Yes, but as the engine is now using Terraclean as its fuel (vehicle fuel is immobilised) it is this that is passing through the turbo which has had positive effects on the vanes.
I will repeat, Although not promoted as turbo cleaner, it is giving positive results in more areas than originally thought:thumb:


----------



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

alan_mcc said:


> I'd consider it but I doubt somewhere local will ever open.


Go to terraclean.co.uk and check out the `dealer near you section`:thumb:


----------



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

Mindis said:


> Hi,
> You are quite local to me. I would be interested in terraclean my Mazda 6 2.2 diesel engine. Could you pm me prices ?


Prices are on the web site but are

petrol up to and inc 2.0ltr £85 inc vat
petrol over 2.0ltr £95 inc vat
Diesel £99 inc vat

Just holler if you need any more info:thumb:


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Are they a set pricereform terraclean or is it at dealers discretion?

There's one not too far from me so may treat the Lexus to it after she just ticked over 100,000 miles last week


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Shall recommend this to the new rover owner when I sell her, dare say at 290K miles she should probably benefit, lol


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

This may sound like a 'how long is a piece of string question' - but if you have this done, how long before your simply back at square 1. As from the moment you leave your adding carbon in to the engine again. 

I'm not trying to diss the product, I'd love to have it done. But at 100 quid a time, will the positive effects start dipping after 6 months, or 6 weeks?!


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

davies20 said:


> This may sound like a 'how long is a piece of string question' - but if you have this done, how long before your simply back at square 1. As from the moment you leave your adding carbon in to the engine again.
> 
> I'm not trying to diss the product, I'd love to have it done. But at 100 quid a time, will the positive effects start dipping after 6 months, or 6 weeks?!


Here's the brochure it says once a year or every 10000 miles which ever comes first.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Laurie.J.M said:


> Here's the brochure it says once a year or every 10000 miles which ever comes first.


seek and thee shall find! :lol:

Cheers for that chap


----------



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

m1pui said:


> Are they a set pricereform terraclean or is it at dealers discretion?
> 
> There is a minimum RRP although the price will vary slightly inbetween dealers.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dream Detail (Feb 22, 2012)

ive just become a terraclean dist/reseller for my area (guildford, and surrounding gu areas) i had the test done on my car, a 2001 bmw 330ci with 107,000. as part of my rapport building with people i got mine done with, we put the car on an MOT gas tester at a local testing station. we obtained co2 and hydrocarbon readings. then we did terralcean process, then took car straight back (1 mile away) to garage and tested levels again. the co2 levels didnt budge, but the hydrocarbons HALVED. the car felt amazing afterwards and i would def recc this process. for the £100 i spent, its def worth considering, but obv every car will react dif to the process. if you car is clean to begin with, ie: you reg it lots and car is contantly run on good fuel then i would say still do it, but dont expect your car to behave like a rocket, but if you have a high miler, and its diesel, and its old....DEF DO IT. you WILL notice a difference and it'll £100 very well spent.

i was that sold by the effects on my car i became a reseller myself 

im friends with edd china, who endorses this product in the uk and have spent a few hours in his garage with him using the system too. its good, and if you have the money to spend, try it...you'll def like it


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> Sounds good but i'am still a bit unsure about older cars as i always understood once the carbon deposits build up on the valves etc that they create there own seal and once taken away thats when you have a problem with oil consumption.
> 
> Does it have a limit to the year of the car?


me to as I think im slowly loosing compression through mine


----------



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

possul said:


> me to as I think im slowly loosing compression through mine


Remember Terraclean is a cleaner and not a `fixer` of already damaged engines. If you feel you are losing compression, my advice is to get it checked before you have the Terraclean carried out. 
There is also an agent in Nottingham :thumb:


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

With the diesel price, is that all litres? or is just for 2.0 litres?


----------



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

mistryn said:


> With the diesel price, is that all litres? or is just for 2.0 litres?


That is for all sizes:thumb:. We can also look at discounts for fleets or groups of vehicles (clubs, colleagues etc)


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

kasman said:


> Yes, where ever fuel is then the Terraclean system will help.
> It is not promoted as an EGR or turbo cleaner, although it has been found, great results are being collected from these areas. :thumb:


Please share these results with us. :thumb:


----------



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

Bero said:


> Please share these results with us. :thumb:


Just contact Terraclean.co.uk directly and they will be happy to share the results they are collating from their dealers, Alternatively, go onto facebook and search Terraclean. You can also collect info from here.:thumb:


----------

